# Malo les Baines



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just switched on the computer and have seen a photograph of this parking near Dunkirque. Any more information on this please?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grouch. Someone will be along soon. All I can say is that we tried to find it on the way back from Belgium but couldn't find it. We just kept meeting one way streets and signs saying "no campervans."
I think it is very close to Dunkerque. There is a map and directions somewhere on the BB, I will try and find it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grouch. The address is _*Rue Marcel Sailly. Malo Les Bains*_ I haven't looked at it but there is a map in *Peejay's* photo album.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grouch,










More info in the campsite database here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=910

pete.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks very much for info. Will be useful on return from Pyranees in July when our Norfolk Line ferry is 8 a.m.


----------

